# Baggy: Endura Hummvee - taugt die was?



## garbel (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

eine neue Hose muß her. Endura-Klamotten sollen gut sein, preislich auch ok. Wie fallen die Größen aus? Habe einmal um die Wampe rum 99 cm gemessen, das wäre dann eine XL!?

Alternativen, möglichst unter 80 Euro?


----------



## rumag (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe eine Hummvee in 3/4 und eine Singletrack Short. Ich finde beide Klasse. Gekauft hier:

http://www.lockes-bikeshop.de/epages/62302078.sf

Bis jetzt keine Probleme mit den Hosen. Und bei der Hummvee ist die Innenhose mit dabei..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (24. Juni 2010)

Habe ebenfalls Singeltrack in kurz, wie auch die Humvee in allen 3 Längen - klasse Hosen.. würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## garbel (24. Juni 2010)

Sie sieht das größenmäßig aus? Fallen die Klamotten groß/klein/normal aus? Ich hab jetzt ein paar andere Hosen angehabt (Race Face, Scott, Vaude), da hat immer XL gepaßt, da ist wohl ich Chance, daß bei Endura auch XL passt, ziemlich hoch, denke ich.


----------



## Brother (24. Juni 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> Sie sieht das größenmäßig aus? Fallen die Klamotten groß/klein/normal aus? Ich hab jetzt ein paar andere Hosen angehabt (Race Face, Scott, Vaude), da hat immer XL gepaßt, da ist wohl ich Chance, daß bei Endura auch XL passt, ziemlich hoch, denke ich.



Hab die Humvee von CRC bestellt. Finde sie eher klein geraten für ein M dafür ist die inliner nicht mal so übel für den Preis. Qualität finde ich top vorallem Preis/Leistung.


----------



## wartool (24. Juni 2010)

mit den Größen bei Endura ist das bissl schwierig...

bei mir (normale Hosengröße zwischen 50 und 54.. je nach Appetit und Hersteller der Hose, bzw Jeansweite 33 oder 32) passen die "Überhosen" in Größe L - so habe ich alle Humvees. Die Singletrack habe ich in XL - passt ebenso. Die Innenhosen der L-Humvee passt mir nicht - die sind an den Oberschneklbündchen viiiiel zu eng. Als Innenhose verwende ich die FS260 Pro Bibshorts und die FS260 Shorts von denen in XL - die passen wie angegossen - nur die "Überhosen" (also Humvee etc) passen in Large bestens.

Mein Tipp: seit deser Saison hat Fahrrad Franz XX - das ist so ne Art Kette hier Endura im Programm - fahr hin und probier den Kram an - besser, als dann die 20 Euro Rückporto nach England zu zahlen.


----------



## Brother (24. Juni 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> die sind an den Oberschneklbündchen viiiiel zu eng.



Genau um die engen Bündchen bin ich froh. Hab eine absolut geniale Inliner von Sugoi welche auch super passen nur eben labbern genau da die Bündchen rum...Bei den Jeans hab ich Grösse 32/32 und eben die Humvee in M. Leider hat Endura hier in der Schweiz keine Vertretung zumindest hab ich keine gefunden darum in England bestellt.


----------



## garbel (24. Juni 2010)

Bündchen: Naja, es gibt ja auch Oberschenkel*chen* und Oberschenkel. Was bei dem Einen labbert, sitzt beim Anderen schön stramm


----------



## mike79 (15. Oktober 2014)

Erweck das hier mal zum Leben...

Wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Singletrack und den Humvee?
Eine Singletrack hab ich die ist super aber leider ist eine Naht gerissen deshalb überleg ich etwas neues anzuschaffen...


----------



## John84 (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Humwee ist aus einem leichterem Material gemacht, die Windel ist inclu und die Taschen, Reißverschlüsse sind verschieden. Sind aber beide top.


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
es kommt drauf an, welche Kriterien man ansetzt.
Ich hatte auch mal die Humvee in Betracht gezogen, weil: schönes Design, viele Taschen, Gürtel, relativ günstig. Allerdings hatte ich seinerzeit etwas für Langstrecke/Mehrtagestouren gesucht, und da schied die Humvee dann für mich aus. Sie hat ein riesiges Packvolumen, mit der Hose war mein Rucksack beinahe halb voll. 
Ausserdem verfügen BaggyShorts in dieser Preisklasse selten über wirklich gute Sitzpolster (für eine Bibshort mit halbwegs vernüftigem Polster muss man ja schon mind. 80€ berappen...).
Wenn die Hose für die Feierabendrunde o.ä. gedacht ist und man nicht auf die Idee kommt eine Transalp damit zu fahren, ist das natürlich alles wurscht, und man kauft sich die Hose nach Aussehen und Passform. Spricht ja auch nichts dagegen. Gruß Fahrenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2014)

Mit den EnduroShorts machste nix falsch. .bin mit meinen zufrieden kurze und 3/4 singletrack und ne MTB in Lang. ..was die Größen angeht, würde ich persönlich immer 2 Größen bestellen. .klar können tipps bzw Erfahrungen einem etwas helfen. .aber letzten Endes musst du entscheiden obs etwas weiter oder halt etwas enger sein darf. ..Was die polsterung angeht, ziehe ich immer ne kurze Tragerbib drunter mit nem hochwertigeren Polster. .da ich sie eh im Schrank hängen hab, brauch ich keine extra


----------

